# Cell signal takes weekends off



## Mai (Nov 27, 2019)

Ever since I got v10.0, my cell signal has disappeared every weekend except one (gray signal bars with a line through). I get home Friday and it’s there...first drive Saturday it’s gone. Sometimes it returns on Monday morning - weekend before last it didn’t come back until Thursday during my drive home from work.

I don’t get it. Tried all the reboots...no luck. Bluetooth and wifi are fine, but it’s frustrating because I can’t use most of the app functions (climate, summon, set Sentry Mode, etc), navigation, entertainment or web. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I’ve searched forums and social media without help. 2019 Model 3 running 2019.36.2.3


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Do you park at work in a parking garage? If you park somewhere that there is no cell signal for long enough, eventually the car will stop searching for a cell signal and go into a state where it only checks every 20 minutes or so. This means when you get back to the car and leave the parking deck, it kay take 15 or 20 minutes for it to reconnect to LTE. I consider this a bug, and many people have reported it, but so far no fix from Tesla.


----------



## Mai (Nov 27, 2019)

No parking garage...just outside in beautiful Florida (I can’t even blame the weather). I made an appt for mobile service, but they cancelled and told me to bring it in to the SC instead. Next available isn’t until Dec 16.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Mine seems to get confused sometimes going from WiFi to LTE. Only solution I've found it the 2 finger salute.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If you're using Sentry Mode in a low-signal environment, it will kill the LTE dead until you reboot the MCU by holding the scroll wheels.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

JasonF said:


> If you're using Sentry Mode in a low-signal environment, it will kill the LTE dead until you reboot the MCU by holding the scroll wheels.


No true. It just takes the 15 - 20 minutes to come back as I mention above.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Mine seems to get confused sometimes going from WiFi to LTE. Only solution I've found it the 2 finger salute.


Reboots don't actually solve the problem. You have to wait. I've tried.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

My car sometimes loses LTE, always seems to be upon sleeping for multiple hours. It happens maybe once or twice a week on average, and in an open parking lot with good LTE signal. Different than @Mai scenario, however, because mine always recovers LTE within about 3-5 minutes after I wake it via Bluetooth. No extended outages for me. I reported this to my SC back at the beginning of 2019, and they reviewed the logs of an outage and assured me it was a known software issue with an upcoming fix. I'm a bit skeptical of that diagnosis at this point and plan to have them look at it again.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

motocoder said:


> No true. It just takes the 15 - 20 minutes to come back as I mention above.


No, I really do mean kills it dead. It's an old Sentry Mode bug. Sometimes you'll come back to the car, and there will be no LTE (or streaming) and it won't come back until you reboot.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

JasonF said:


> No, I really do mean kills it dead. It's an old Sentry Mode bug. Sometimes you'll come back to the car, and there will be no LTE (or streaming) and it won't come back until you reboot.


That is certainly not current behavior. I park every day in a parking deck that blocks all cell reception, and I have sentry mode on.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> My car sometimes loses LTE, always seems to be upon sleeping for multiple hours. It happens maybe once or twice a week on average, and in an open parking lot with good LTE signal. Different than @Mai scenario, however, because mine always recovers LTE within about 3-5 minutes after I wake it via Bluetooth. No extended outages for me. I reported this to my SC back at the beginning of 2019, and they reviewed the logs of an outage and assured me it was a known software issue with an upcoming fix. I'm a bit skeptical of that diagnosis at this point and plan to have them look at it again.


When it is in that state, I bet you can get it tocome back immediately by going into Wifi settings and toggling Wifi state. This works for unless my car has been in the cell phone dead zone for a really long time (not sure of exact length of time - maybe 8+ hours)


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

motocoder said:


> When it is in that state, I bet you can get it tocome back immediately by going into Wifi settings and toggling Wifi state. This works for unless my car has been in the cell phone dead zone for a really long time (not sure of exact length of time - maybe 8+ hours)


Thanks, I'll give that a try. Although really, the few minutes to recover LTE don't bother me too much. It's the fact that I can't wake the car and start preconditioning that's frustrating.


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try. Although really, the few minutes to recover LTE don't bother me too much. It's the fact that I can't wake the car and start preconditioning that's frustrating.


Agree, that is frustrating. What frustrates me also is that the auto-parking feature apparently doesn't work when it can't get LTE signal (or maybe GPS?). This means I can't use this feature in the one place I'd like to use it - the parking garage at work.


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

I park in an underground garage overnight. Takes about 2mins to leave (due to # of floors and additional security gates). Like @motocoder said, the car polls LTE every ~20 mins. By the time I get LTE I've already gone 3/4th of the 30miles in my morning commute to work.

My current workaround is to tether to my phone when I leave the garage. It's a non-ideal situation.

It would make a lot of sense if the car increases poll rate after hibernation whenever the car is put in drive and/or unlocked by phone/fob.


----------

